# Recall on pet chews



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Found this just now... at: http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/04/05/pet.chews/index.html

*Story Highlights• FDA found salmonella in pet chew made by T.W. Enterprises 
• Salmonella can cause infections in dogs, cats and people
• Pet chew contamination not related to nationwide recall tied to toxic wheat gluten *
*
"The contaminated product -- American Bullie A.B. Bull Pizzle Puppy Chews and Dog Chews -- was manufactured by T.W. Enterprises of Ferndale, Washington."*


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

And also, the Dingo chicken jerky treats have been recalled due to salmonella. Its getting ridiculous, isn't it? Who knows what's safe anymore?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I won't buy any canned food anymore, even though I only add a teaspoon for Bugsy and couple of table spoons for the big guys. I made a huge pot of chicken soup loaded with chicken, veggies and boiled some brown rice. I think I am going to transition to motly homecooked for now.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

? When is this nonsense going to stop . With the prices we pay to buy these products we should not be subjected to this all the time .. 
Is ther not some way our voices can be heard - tainted spinach pet food now dog chews ..
it is out of control . Sorry I have had it .. Enough !!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I just went to my butcher and picked up some bone marrow bones.


----------

